# Javea - where to rent ?



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All

Am looking for some advice on where to rent in the Javea area.

Our 2 daughters will be attending lady Elizabeth junior school. 

First impressions we aren't that keen on Arenal. Really like the old town.

We are looking for a villa with a garden and pool. We can both drive and have access to a car.

Have seen a few nice villas in Tosalet - any views on this area ? 

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sydneyMum said:


> Hi All
> 
> Am looking for some advice on where to rent in the Javea area.
> 
> ...


I agree re: the Arenal 

if you like the town you might look at Puchol - that's just above the town

I love the port - though there aren't actually any villas here.... - the LES bus does go from here though

Tosalet is fine - not too far a drive out


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

OK this is third hand news - but last year my wife got chatting to someone who had just spent winter living in Tosalet and said the place was deserted in winter. Which might not be that much of a problem given it is quite close to the Arenal, but she said it was quite strange being surrounded by lots of empty villas, and with nobody on the streets. If it were me I'd spend the first year living nearer people so you can make friends and get the low down on everything.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> OK this is third hand news - but last year my wife got chatting to someone who had just spent winter living in Tosalet and said the place was deserted in winter. Which might not be that much of a problem given it is quite close to the Arenal, but she said it was quite strange being surrounded by lots of empty villas, and with nobody on the streets. If it were me I'd spend the first year living nearer people so you can make friends and get the low down on everything.


in all honesty almost all the urbs on the hills surrounding Jávea are mostly holiday homes - yes people do live on them all year - but a small percentage of the properties are used by full time residents

most are second or holiday homes - some even owned by Jávea locals who use them weekends & in the summer!!


----------



## linanil (Oct 21, 2012)

We lived in Benitachell in the Callistros neighborhood, our daughter went to the Lady Elizabeth up the hill from it. It's a quick drive into Javea, but there is a MasYmas in Benitachell & you're close to Moria as well. Our son went to Little Angels creche in Javea. We rented from Villa Mia, they were great.


----------



## sydneyMum (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. How did you find living in Benitachell? Did you find it a bit isolated ? 



linanil said:


> We lived in Benitachell in the Callistros neighborhood, our daughter went to the Lady Elizabeth up the hill from it. It's a quick drive into Javea, but there is a MasYmas in Benitachell & you're close to Moria as well. Our son went to Little Angels creche in Javea. We rented from Villa Mia, they were great.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

linanil said:


> We lived in Benitachell in the Callistros neighborhood, our daughter went to the Lady Elizabeth up the hill from it. It's a quick drive into Javea, but there is a MasYmas in Benitachell & you're close to Moria as well. Our son went to Little Angels creche in Javea. We rented from Villa Mia, they were great.


Little Angels??

that's not ringing any bells for some reason :confused2:


----------



## clairerach11 (Aug 26, 2014)

would denia be too far for you? just on the other side on montgo and im sure there are ample villas with pools to rent


----------



## linanil (Oct 21, 2012)

Little Angels Creche Avenida de los Fueros 20, Javea (+34) 965790521 I'm not sure if they're still open, my son went there for 6 months in 2010, just a few days a week. Kelly, the owner was very sweet.We found out about them from the guy from Telitec that installed our Sat. dish. There was a daycare in Benitachell but they were full up. Benitachell wasn't really isolated, we walked into town every day, there's a great bakery & the library is small but very nice.We had a 5 bedroom house (3 bed on top/2 in a separate apt on bottom level-great for guests!) with a pool. We got a great deal through Via Mia in Javea. We could be in Javea in 10 minutes if we needed to.


----------



## linanil (Oct 21, 2012)

Are your kids going to the LE in Javea or the one on top of Benitachell?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

linanil said:


> Little Angels Creche Avenida de los Fueros 20, Javea (+34) 965790521 I'm not sure if they're still open, my son went there for 6 months in 2010, just a few days a week. Kelly, the owner was very sweet.We found out about them from the guy from Telitec that installed our Sat. dish. There was a daycare in Benitachell but they were full up. Benitachell wasn't really isolated, we walked into town every day, there's a great bakery & the library is small but very nice.We had a 5 bedroom house (3 bed on top/2 in a separate apt on bottom level-great for guests!) with a pool. We got a great deal through Via Mia in Javea. We could be in Javea in 10 minutes if we needed to.


it's vaguely ringing a bell now - more or less up in the town, not far from Mercadona? - I'm pretty sure it wasn't open very long


----------

